# Psyching myself for DIY.



## Time Waster (28 Nov 2021)

Need to fix the end of the gutter damaged in the storm. Snow everywhere and -1C.

Then an itchy job topping up loft insulation over the bedrooms. 200mm extra should be good.

Then reflective stuff behind radiators. They're all against outside walls under picture windows. That should help too.

I'm not bothering with knocking the snow off the solar cells. Simply can't be bothered. 

Then it's walk the dog to see the 4 big trees that fell on the estuary near us. 

Or TV, a book and other chill out indoors stuff.

Which will win? DIY or excuses and lazy Sunday?

Anyone else had this dilemma today?


----------



## KneesUp (28 Nov 2021)

I had a dilemma and my DIY list was 'put up a corner shelf in the bathroom' - with a list like yours there would be no dilemma.

How's the book?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Nov 2021)

Don't forget to take a photo of the upgraded loft. The Insulate Britain people will part like the waters of the Red Sea if you wave it at them .


----------



## FrankCrank (29 Nov 2021)

Loft insulation eh - those were the days


----------



## gbb (29 Nov 2021)

Time Waster said:


> Need to fix the end of the gutter damaged in the storm. Snow everywhere and -1C.
> 
> Then an itchy job topping up loft insulation over the bedrooms. 200mm extra should be good.
> 
> ...


As ive got older, i dont have the diy desire i used to and do put off, procrastinate, find something else to do too easily.
I used to throw myself into diy, work 24 hours if neccessary to get the job done....nowadays i take my time, relax about it, if it takes two days to do what used to take one...so be it. I also set myself finish times each day, work until 5 pm say....then relax.


----------



## Time Waster (29 Nov 2021)

Tablet, TV and walk with family to check out the trees that fell in the storm. Eventually the jobs got done. 

A very nice bodge job on the gutter that'll probably last until the next heavy rain and wind.

i did the insulation. It worked out that each roll went across the loft then back about a metre instead of cutting it off and using the offcuts from each roll to cover more I folded it back and doubled up the 200mm. So another good bodge job that took longer to clear the junk from the space we were covering than to actually cover it.

Then the radiators. Foil reflector between brackets only and not stuck to the wall as per instructions. It'll do!

Overall three good jobs done in no more than the length of time I wanted to spend doing DIY. Done in an hour. However it took my hands an hour to defrost from doing the guttering. Jeez it's too cold for outdoor jobs when I can't wear my super insulated, waterproof, leather work gloves.

And right now I'm defrosting from waiting on a cold, exposed train station for a 10 minutes late train. So I think I would rather be doing DIY today instead. 10 minutes late! That means we'll be sat outside the next station for the fast train to go through.


----------

